# Baja Truck



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's something I threw together.
--fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice decal work. Looks good.:thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Job Lendell.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Roll cage, netting, tricky paint. Very well done!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - looks like it is landing a jump!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks cool FCB!!! Dirt track approved!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes that yellow/black combo!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like it!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good Lendell! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

very cool BAJA TRUCK!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ready, Set, Goooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

Hey Cowboy,

That thing is going to do great in the BAJA 1000 this year man! Looks totaly off road and ready for the green flag to drop!!

Bob...off road vehicle in the house...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet Baja Lendel! good paint and decal work really set it off...


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You know what has to happen now....*

... NOW ya gotta make another one to race against this one!! WTG FCB :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

way cool cant wait to see it in person


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I can't take a lot of credit for this. It's a die cast conversion.
--Fordcowboy


----------

